# Baron perfers Marbury



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/18683.htm


Davis, who returned to the Hornets' lineup after a nine-game absence last night to face the Knicks, says Kidd probably rates as the No. 1 point guard in the league because of making the Finals two straight years. But Davis believes Marbury is not far behind and could pass him by as soon as next season. A Knicks-Nets showdown was put on hold with the Knicks' improbable come-from-behind win last night, and they could still face the Pistons. 

"Stephon is younger, more talented," Davis told The Post. "Physically, he's probably the most talented point guard in the league. There's always room for improvement and he's a hard worker, so every year he's going to improve." 

Even Davis said he's eager to watch the Point-Guard Battle Royale as a fan. "There's always a comparison there because of the trade," Davis said. "That's one of the playoff series I'm looking forward to watching. I know both players - inside - are looking forward to that matchup and that battle." 


When told most experts consider Kidd the league's best point guard, Davis said, "If that's what they say. Of course (Jason's) accomplished great things being in the East, going to the Finals twice. You're always measured by your victories. But right now he is the best point guard in the league because of what he's done." 



What do you think about the things that Davis is saying about Marbury? If the Knicks finish in 7th at least it will be fun to watch the two of them go at it.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

He said nothing wrong! Good post!


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

...and so do I.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Alot of people act like Marbury is light years behind Kidd, like thier is no question that Kidd is better than Marbury, yet guys like Davis and Tony Parker say great things about him.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
Thanks for posting this.

Interesting read.
*


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

starbury has always been underrated.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I agree with him. Stephon, Starbury, Marbury and Baron, Too Easy/B. Diddy, Davis are two of my fav players. I'll let you guys guess the order....


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is the best point but can never even get in the all-star game. At least he gets repect from his peers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stephon Marbury has always had the most physical talent of any Point Guard I have ever seen and he has the most talent at the game of basketball from a guard (besides T-Mac and Kobe).


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Davis said that marbury is one of the most talented guards, physically. I don't think so. BD is more talented physically. He has much more strength!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> Davis said that marbury is one of the most talented guards, physically. I don't think so. BD is more talented physically. He has much more strength!


i'd put gilbert arenas ahead of both of them, from a physical standpoint.

but that's just me.

oh, and dwyane wade too, for that matter.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Baron Davis has more fat than Marbury but he isn't stronger get real. Marbury is as strong as 6'2 guards get.

And he could dunk with any of them when he wants to.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry I should clarify. When I say physical talent, I mean God-given ability. Marbury has some true gifts from God.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Baron Davis has more fat than Marbury but he isn't stronger get real. Marbury is as strong as 6'2 guards get.
> 
> And he could dunk with any of them when he wants to.


He also does your taxes and will fly on command.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Sorry I should clarify. When I say physical talent, I mean God-given ability. Marbury has some true gifts from God.


i completely agree. i personally don't think marbury has hit his prime yet.

i honestly wouldn't be surprised if he one day averages 25 and 10.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I felt that Marbury caught Kidd last season and is still right there with him. He's still young enough to improve and I think Davis is right when he says Marbury could pass Kidd next season.

I also think that Arenas is the second most physically gifted point guard, after Marbury, assuming LeBron James does not return to the position (as I believe he could and should once he has a better team for it).


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

People forget that Stephon Marbury just turned 27 - he's been in the league so long he just seems older. Kidd for comparison is 31.

Kidd is a bit bigger, and is a better rebounder - however, he's not even in the same stratosphere as a scorer.

Marbury is 20+ppg and 8+apg for his career, something only Oscar Robertson has done before him, and his passing ability for a scorer like himself is amazing. How he got 8.9 dimes a game with the collection of scrubs he played with on the Knicks is nuts.

The knock on him as far back as college was his attitude issues, and he's had some legal problems as well. If he can finally put all that behind him will determine how good he ends up.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Assists have little to do with the quality of players you play with.

It has something to do with the type of players.

If you have a lot of spot up shooters you will get more assists than when you have a team of guys who penetrate and beat their guys of the dribble etc.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

It's not like Davis made any Earth shattering predictions. Kidd is in his early thirties and is on the decline as a player. Marbury is in his prime and has been improving as a player. It's certainly conceivable that Marbury could pass Kidd in the near future, if it hasn't already happened. This knee injury has really reduced Kidd's effectiveness. This has probably been the worst season that he's had in a long time. I think it will be all downhill from now on for Kidd. I think the thing that people fail to realize is that Marbury has always been right behind Kidd as a player. It's not like Kidd was light years ahead of everyone at his position. Marbury's immense physical talent kept him right in the mix. Now, he should claim the title as the NBA's best PG and begin to seperate himself from Kidd in the next few years. You'd have to be a fool not to think that Marbury has a brighter future than Kidd.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

If Baron Davis wasnt so in love with the three point line, he'd already be the best PG in the league by a decent margin. He can literally get into the lane at will, and has passing and finishing skills that make it hard for a defender to decide on coming over to help or staying on their man. I agree with all those who said Marbury will pass, or has passed Kidd as the best PG in the league. Baron is right there, and would be the best ahead of Starbury if he didnt take so many threes.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I still think Kidd is the best PG in the league. A better defender than Marbury, better passer, and better fast break scorer. However, Marbury is a much more well rounded scorer and shooter otherwise, and isn't that far behind Kidd as a defender.

I see Marbury catching Kidd next season barring injury.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I remember people on this forum saying basically exactly this same thing a year ago, that Marbury was roughly as good as Kidd and would pass him soon. I think the only thing he's missing that Kidd has right now is winning experience. Skill wise and physically, he's got more than enough. He can break down any defense in the league at will. It's amazing what he did to the Spurs in the playoffs, I've never seen anyone give them trouble like that. He's an excellent passer, especially in the halfcourt and in the paint, and his assists numbers are huge. He's clutch, too.

Also, I've never seen someone who could shoot well from as deep as he can. It's amazing. I remember once when he made a 3 pointer from halfcourt using just regular jumpshooting form. Just a straight halfcourt jumpshot... and he makes them from 30+ feet all the time.

He's not quite the transition player that Kidd is, but he's incredible in the halfcourt because of his ability to shoot outside and break down the defense with penetration. He's also a better interior passer than Kidd. If you want halfcourt offense, he's your guy.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree Marbury is better than Jason Kidd right now cause Jason Kidd is a garbage shooter, look at his form, not even great, and all he does is run the fast break wow so good. Marbury is more physically developed than Jason Kidd, has a good shot stroke, and is very good at dribble penetration. Jason Kidd just got injured and looks like he will be  ing. Oh and Baron Davis will be the best point guard in the league later on, he will own everyone with the 3' and dribble penetration, passing and dunking.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I remember not too long ago Kidd averaged a triple double against the Hornets and BDiddy in a playoff series. Davis must have forgotten about that. :laugh: 

Either way, it's easy to kick Kidd when he is down. Using the injured Kidd as the example of his ability would be like using the injured Davis from last years playoffs as the example of his ability.

I have always had Kidd first, Marbury second. I also feel that Marbury will someday pass kid. I just don't think he has done so yet.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I prefer the truth. Kidd is still the best PG in the league.


----------



## brighty (Apr 8, 2004)

can marbury still dunk. because i remeber when he was on the nets he threw down a sick over his shoulder alley-oop


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brighty</b>!
> can marbury still dunk. because i remeber when he was on the nets he threw down a sick over his shoulder alley-oop


He can but he prefers layups because they are easier on his ankles. At least, that is what he said.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If you ask me Baron should grow some balls and tell them that he is the best PG in the league right now.
The league has gotten too nice over the years it feels like. Not that I would agree with Baron being the best but an argument could be made.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Baron is a damn nut-hanger if you ask me. Why the hell is he predicting **** with other players and their problems when he needs to worry about his damn self and be the best PG. Because he is the best PG talent wise.

How the hell can you say abother player is better than the rest when you play the same position? He needs to let go of other players *edited* and get his team out of the first round.


----------



## Drexler22 (Apr 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I prefer the truth. Kidd is still the best PG in the league.


By a long way.

Marbury is a better scorer, but Kidd is a much better all round player.

I don't see Marbury going to the absolute 'elite' level a lot of you seem to think he will. He's always been selfish and, given that the Knicks aren't winning a championship any time soon, let's just see how long before he sulks again and decides Tim Thomas and Allen Houston aren't what he needs to win it all........

The Knicks simply can't make many player moves for a few years, they basically have played every chip they had...and this crew simply can't go far IMO.

He needs a strong inside playe like Sheed to compliment him...and I can't see how he'll ever get one. (Note to the optimists: Sheed taking about 30 mill less to go to NY aint happening)


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Marbury's been doing a lot for my fantasy team this year. He's given better stats IMO than Jason Kidd...

I loved it when Marbury broke Steve Francis' ankles when they played, did anyone see that?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kidd can run the break pretty nicely, but in half-court (where the REAL ball is played), it isn't even a contest that Starbury is the best passer. Why else you think everybody's gameplan is to limit Nets to half-court? Starbury all the way, he make Yao Ming break his ankles for crying out loud.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Marbury Video


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Marbury is one of the most physically talented point guards ever to play the game and his skill level is high, as well. That's why I believe, if he continues to play at this very high level for a reasonably long career, he'll be a Hall of Famer.

He's got Isaiah Thomas ability.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Marbury's been doing a lot for my fantasy team this year. He's given better stats IMO than Jason Kidd...


Classic. You can have Steph in your fantasy league. I'll take Kidd on the court.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> Kidd can run the break pretty nicely, but in half-court (where the REAL ball is played), it isn't even a contest that Starbury is the best passer. Why else you think everybody's gameplan is to limit Nets to half-court? Starbury all the way, he make Yao Ming break his ankles for crying out loud.


To be fair, Kidd is a very good half-court passer. Marbury is better at breaking the defense down so ihe tends to be a better playmaker in the half-court. Kidd is often restricted to alley-oops and backdoor passes. Kidd is perfect for teams with established stars or excellent athletes. He wouldn't be as effective on a crappy expansion team. Marbury would probably be much more effective in that kind of a situation. I like Marbury more but I think Kidd would be better on the Lakers (stars) or the Suns (athletes). Marbury would probably be better on the Magic (complete scrub team w/o TMac) or where he is right now (purgatory).


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> Marbury would probably be better on the Magic (complete scrub team w/o TMac) or where he is right now (purgatory).


To be fair, it's not like Marbury would only be better than Kidd on bad teams. Marbury would be tremendous on the Pistons, for example, while Kidd would do much less for them.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> To be fair, it's not like Marbury would only be better than Kidd on bad teams. Marbury would be tremendous on the Pistons, for example, while Kidd would do much less for them.


I think he would even be good fit for a team like the Spurs or the mavs as well. Think about all the pick and rolls he could set up for Duncan or Dirk? If you dont double marbury while he is penetrating he will get to the rims and finish or get fouled, and if you double marbury he will pass it off to duncan or Dirk for a wide open shot. Marbury can help alot of teams.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> 
> I think he would even be good fit for a team like the Spurs or the mavs as well. Think about all the pick and rolls he could set up for Duncan or Dirk? If you dont double marbury while he is penetrating he will get to the rims and finish or get fouled, and if you double marbury he will pass it off to duncan or Dirk for a wide open shot. Marbury can help alot of teams.


Good point on the Spurs. Teams that are largely defensive in nature and don't have a lot of high-flying athletes are all teams that could use a Marbury more than a Kidd.

The Mavericks, I'm not sure. That's a team where I think either could be pretty effective. Kidd running the break with those other guys would be pretty nice, but definitely the pick-and-roll that they currently love would be gone. Marbury would run their half-court sets better.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Marbury is the best pick and roll passer in the game.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

When Marbury leads his team to the Finals, then I'll consider him on par w/ Kidd...and this is coming from a Marbury fan.

The guy is an unbelievable offensive player, but he needs to lead his team to success in the playoffs - the mark of a great leader and superstar, which Kidd has done multiple times.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

basketball is a team sport if your team isnt that good how are u goin to do that.


----------

